# TOP 5 TV SHOWS/SERIES



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 24, 2010)

Now whats your favorite TV Show/Serie?

My is:
STAR TREK
NAVY CIS
FUTURAMA
SOUTHPARC
SIMPSONS


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

1.X-Files
2.Twlight Zone (original)
3.South Park
4.Wonder Showzen
5.Dexter

this could change right easy though


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 24, 2010)

I love Futurama, Star Trek (original and TNG), and South Park.


----------



## garoose (Mar 24, 2010)

I like Futurama a lot, and I also like Burn Notice, and Monk, and Stargate SG1

edit: Venture Bros too, and Home Movies (FREAKKYY OUTTIEE)


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 24, 2010)

Daria, Mythbusters, Deadliest Catch, and whatever happens to be on Geographic National Channel are my favorite programs.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

Planet Earth
The Pacific
Married... With Children
Band of Brothers
Some other show here.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 24, 2010)

Arrested Development
Farscape
Firefly
Stargate: Atlantis
The Venture Bros

Just five?


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 25, 2010)

Monty Python's Flying Circus
Mystery Science Theater 3000 (Mike over Joel, hands down)
The Simpsons (my shine to it's wearing off, though)
Battlestar Galactica (remake), but screw the final season.
5th place to either Lost, Arrested Development, Fringe, Look Around You, Garth Marenghi's Darkplace, anything UFC, WEC, Pride, etc...


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Farscape
Doctor Who
Caprica (I have not yet watched Battlestar)
House
Arrested Developement


----------



## Stawks (Mar 25, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> Mystery Science Theater 3000 (Mike over Joel, hands down)



Mike over Joel?

You're mad.

_Mad_.



Browder said:


> Farscape



<3


----------



## Winter (Mar 25, 2010)

1. Red Dwarf (#1, soaring high above the rest)
2. Blackadder (I liked the third season best, I think. The more Hugh Laurie, the better)
3. Hell's Kitchen (the uS version, not the UK celebrity version)
4. Monty Python's Flying Circus (Would have been higher on the list, but it started going downhill towards the end)
5. Top Chef (What can I say? I love britcoms and cooking shows)


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 25, 2010)

I love so many TV programmes that I just can't assemble a top 5, or even a top 10.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Mar 25, 2010)

Hrm. I'll bite. I'm probably missing some, but in recent memory in no particular order (and limiting to fiction): Lost, Journeyman, It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia, Battlestar Galactica and Megas XLR (horribly shotty handling of a excellent cartoon).

Honorable mentions include Doctor Who (feel a bit odd when I've yet watched anything pre-Eccleson), 24 (I'm out since last season. Too boring.), Top Gear, Life on Mars (UK), Futurama and the early 90s Batman Cartoons (re-watching, they hold up amazingly well. I like it more as a adult then when I was a kid).


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 25, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> Honorable mentions include Doctor Who (feel a bit odd when I've yet watched anything pre-Eccleson)



Fucking newbie.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Mar 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fucking newbie.



I humbly admit this.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 25, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> I humbly admit this.



I am a member of the 'old guard' of Doctor Who fans who enjoyed the series before the 2005 screw-up. I have thoroughly disliked almost every episode of the new series and have been banned from all the major Doctor Who forums and message boards and had my membership of the Doctor Who Fan Club permanantly revoked. The last straw for me was that ridiculous episode featuring Peter Kay and the guy who has oral sex with a paving slab. However I did like Torchwood, and think the BBC should have poured all their sci-fi efforts into it instead of making the lives of thousands of Who fans a misery.


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I am a member of the 'old guard' of Doctor Who fans who enjoyed the series before the 2005 screw-up. I have thoroughly disliked almost every episode of the new series and have been banned from all the major Doctor Who forums and message boards and had my membership of the Doctor Who Fan Club permanantly revoked. The last straw for me was that ridiculous episode featuring Peter Kay and the guy who has oral sex with a paving slab. *However I did like Torchwood*, and think the BBC should have poured all their sci-fi efforts into it instead of making the lives of thousands of Who fans a misery.



Can no longer take you seriously.

That's not entirely fair though. The episode 'Out of Time' and the entire 'Children of Earth' miniseries were masterpieces, I'll admit.


----------



## Hir (Mar 25, 2010)

I LIEK SOUTHPARC


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 25, 2010)

I originally got hooked during Joel, but Joel's humor was more gentle and a touch goofier. Mike is kinda mean-spirited, which better fits ripping a bad movie a new one, in my opinion. I did like Trace better as Crow, however (I liked the Clayton/Frank/Mike era better overall).



Stawks said:


> Mike over Joel?
> 
> You're mad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2010)

Star Trek, if I actually watched TV.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 25, 2010)

1. Grey's Anatomy
2. Private Practice
3. Spartacus: Blood and Sand
4. Jackass
5. Nitro Circus


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 25, 2010)

In no particular order:
Death Note
Invader Zim
Samurai Champloo
South Park
Robot Chicken


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> In no particular order:
> *Death Note*
> Invader Zim
> *Samurai Champloo*
> ...



Hey! Hey no listing animes!

*knows it's not against the rules but is mad because he doesn't want to change his list*


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey! Hey no listing animes!
> 
> *knows it's not against the rules but is mad because he doesn't want to change his list*


Well, some animes are just that awesome, like the two I mentioned. Oh, don't forget FMA. That one was pretty good. But yeah, I do hate the people that think all anime is great becasue "I love Japan period! AND GAMING!", even though 90% of it is terrible. >.<


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, some animes are just that awesome, like the two I mentioned. Oh, don't forget FMA. That one was pretty good. But yeah, I do hate the people that think all anime is great becasue "I love Japan period! AND GAMING!", even though 90% of it is terrible. >.<



You should start an anime thread *if it doesn't already exist* using this format. I would sooooo be there.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 25, 2010)

STAR TREK
NAVY CIS
FUTURAMA

plus

Fringe
Merlin
Caprica
House
Legend of the Seeker
Bones
Warehouse 13
V
Cleopatra 2525!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, maybe I watch too much TV.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> You should start an anime thread *if it doesn't already exist* using this format. I would sooooo be there.


R&R here I come?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 25, 2010)

Mythbuster ftw.

Southpark is fail.


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 26, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Mythbuster ftw.
> 
> Southpark is fail.



The folks at Mythbusters contacted my partner in the middle of last year, needing quartz crystals of equal size and shape to use in the Gorn Cannon segment of the Mini Myth Mayhem episode...We got a couple of t-shirts out of it, and his business listed in the "thanks" part of the credits...Cheap bastards!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Mythbuster ftw.
> 
> Southpark is fail.



You're still on here? I thought you'd been banned ages ago.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 26, 2010)

SHOWS I LIKE WATCHIN' (in no particular order)

the venture bros.
archer
gordon ramsay's f word
paranoia agent
tim and eric awesome show great job
limmy's show
home movies
supernatural


----------



## Surgat (Mar 27, 2010)

-Farscape
-Deep Space Nine 
-Futurama 
-Cosmos 
-Mythbusters


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're still on here? I thought you'd been banned ages ago.



I would think you would like each other, considering you both like Britain and old things and you're both foxes.

that is if you are not the same person


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 28, 2010)

1: Star Trek (orignal, Tng, DS9)
2: Mythbusters 
3: Airwolf
4: Battlestar Galactica (orignal series)
5: Redwall animated series

these are not in any  particular order 
These are just the first 5 i got off top of my head


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I would think you would like each other, considering you both like Britain and old things and you're both foxes.
> 
> that is if you are not the same person



He's a PETA weirdo.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 28, 2010)

Shows:
Dexter
House
Mythbusters
Family Guy
Futurama

If we include anime then:
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Cowboy Bebop
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Dexter, etc


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

1. Aqua Teen Hunger Force
2. The Mighty Boosh
3. The Simpsons
4. King Of The Hill
5. Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Battlestar Galactica (2005)
2. Breaking bad
3. King of the Hill
4. Beavis and Butthead
5. Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Idlewild (Mar 29, 2010)

In no particular order:

Futurama
True Blood
Scrubs
Doctor Who
Glee

EDIT: Forgot to add Law & Order: SVU. I love me some crazy people killinz!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 29, 2010)

-Daily Show
-Futurama
-Monster
-Gangland
-King of the Hill


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 29, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He's a PETA weirdo.


 Really? I didn't know that about myself.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

My Top Five (Current and Past):

1. LOST
2. South Park
3. Neon genesis Evangelion
4. Moral Orel
5. Charmed/Angel


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

Arrested Development
This isn't a you should, it's a you must, but you have to go watch some of this show if you don't know what it was.
Other than that I have
Law and Order > CSI
The Weather Channel Local Weather on the 8's (God I love those cliffhangers)
The Office (Does the British version compare?)
Courage the cowardly dog.


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 30, 2010)

1. Heroes
2. American Idol
3. I don't watch enough TV to go beyond this point


----------



## Liam (Mar 30, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> 1. Heroes
> 2. American Idol
> 3. I don't watch enough TV to go beyond this point



The first season of Heroes was great, the second didn't live up to the first, and after that, bleh.
You should check out a few random episodes of Sunny.
Wait, let me help.
Here is a clip.
It might be NSFW.  It really depends.
Yeah, there are sexual references so it is NSFW
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ItTAZmgKc4


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

My top 5 =)
Fringe
Stargate Sg1
Stargate Atlantis
Heroes
Lost


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't watch a whole lot but I think probably

1. Grey's Anatomy
2. My Name Is Earl
3. The Office
4. Futurama
5. Heroes



Liam said:


> The first season of Heroes was great, the second didn't live up to the first, and after that, bleh.


 
Oh hell yes
The biggest mistake in season one was the cliffhanger.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Garfang said:


> My top 5 =)
> Fringe
> Stargate Sg1
> Stargate Atlantis
> ...


 
This is your second necro I've seen today... :/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh damn, I should check dates

Also, this is actually a really good idea for a thread I think, so it's justified imo


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This is your second necro I've seen today... :/



yeah i know they are old but i don't see a lot of TV series. i am picky


----------

